# New Wheeler Dealers



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

anyone catch the new wheeler dealers last night? thought it was quite good, a back to bacis's after the American stint.

very much like the 2 series of Trading up mike did but all in one eposide. new mechanic in the form of a kid called Elvis, again - reminded me of how Ed was in the first few series.

really enjoyed it to be fair.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Recorded it, so will watch it when i get chance - the format needed a little change, it was getting tedious, particularly the last US based series (although i quite liked Ant tbh)


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

which channel was it on?


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone know where Ant has gone?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

He's got a show - Ant Anstead Master Mechanic on Motortrend, an amazon subscription channel


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

This is just a different version of Wheeler Dealers, is not replacing the normal format - found it ok but won't lose sleep if I miss an episode


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Naddy37 said:


> Anyone know where Ant has gone?


think Ant is based in the US as his misses is a yank and on Tv.

assumes hes stayed there and Mikes drafted his other pal in. shame he cldnt get Ed back on board as that would have got the ratings up


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

kingswood said:


> think Ant is based in the US as his misses is a yank and on Tv.
> 
> assumes hes stayed there and Mikes drafted his other pal in. shame he cldnt get Ed back on board as that would have got the ratings up


I agree...I thought Ed and him did well together, before Mike publicly dressed him down at that show. 'Ed became a TV star and forgot he was a mechanic' or words/phrase similar.

Wouldn't mind seeing them rekindle their TV show if I am honest


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Ed was good but have to say Ant grew on me. Mike I find annoying, i x30 through Mike's bits unless he was doing something mechanical. Stopped watching anything before 1st adverts as that was just Mike buying the car and getting it back to garage.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I lost interest after the American ones, the first ones were brilliant 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

pt1 said:


> I lost interest after the American ones, the first ones were brilliant
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


i think this was mainly because it featured cars we could no longer relate to.

that was the ethos of the first seris when it was made for attaboy tv by a couple of pals with a £1000 in their pocket! just re-watched the 205 GTi where they paid £800 for it! (2004)


----------



## BlitzDetailing (Dec 2, 2019)

I wasn't a big fan of the last season, but I watched this new one earlier after seeing this post and I actually like the new format, it's basically their old 'Trading Up' format but sort of making someones dream come true. Got to say, Mike seems like less of an **** in this one also, he actually seems fairly normal.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

kingswood said:


> i think this was mainly because it featured cars we could no longer relate to.
> 
> that was the ethos of the first seris when it was made for attaboy tv by a couple of pals with a £1000 in their pocket! just re-watched the 205 GTi where they paid £800 for it! (2004)


Yes the old ones were great,205, lancia, 944, m3 etc. Enjoyed a lot of the car S.O.S too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

So I watched the guy get his Landi and have to say so much wasted time on recapping and restating the goal.

And as if by magic and a final torque of a wheel nut the Honda has an MOT.


----------

